# Fry in michigan or near michigan



## Isrolina (Sep 16, 2012)

If anyone has fry they don't want, discus, gouramis or puffers especially, contact me with a private message.


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

Sorry i'm in Michigan but dont have any fry.i would not put any og those fish together in one tank..all that will be left in 3 days is the puffer. good luck

Rick


----------

